# alternative to flourish excel



## drodgers (11 Nov 2014)

any cheap substitutes


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Nov 2014)

TNC carbon from the sponsors


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Nov 2014)

Or if you want cheap diy
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/glutaraldehyde.22296/


----------



## drodgers (11 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> Or if you want cheap diy
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/glutaraldehyde.22296/


Thats what i was looking for thanks in the future as maintenance ill go these route once i find a supply.
From what i've read its sounds like a hit and miss for killing off bba.


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Nov 2014)

I've never had a problem when spot treating bba
I haven't managed to kill it by dosing tank daily up to 4.5x dosage though


----------



## drodgers (12 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> I've never had a problem when spot treating bba
> I haven't managed to kill it by dosing tank daily up to 4.5x dosage though


Im in the process of watching some bba die off at 2x dosage of excel and some hydrogen peroxide as spray on the surface.
I'll defiantly use the home brew  as a source of carbon in the future with my co2 injection with my cement water it'll help 
Cheers.


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Nov 2014)

Oops just spotted a typo 4.5x dose should be 3.5x.
Did you read all the glute thread it has links to toxicology reports, safety sheets etc.
I wouldn't recommend more than 1.5x dose if keeping breeding/sensitive shrimp


----------



## drodgers (12 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> Oops just spotted a typo 4.5x dose should be 3.5x.
> Did you read all the glute thread it has links to toxicology reports, safety sheets etc.
> I wouldn't recommend more than 1.5x dose if keeping breeding/sensitive shrimp


No shrimp just angel fish which Im watching closely for any signs of toxicity..
I was amazed at the safety sheets .I buy 4 liter jugs of Excel and it has a warning on the back but no hazard symbols on the front .from this day on i don't breath while dosing and i wash my hands .
on a side note it does make the house smell nice


----------



## Bhu (12 Nov 2014)

I use the neutro range carbon, im pretty sure I managed to cause a major melt down on my crypts trying to nuke BBA on the wood next to the crypts. It was that or the extra doses of phosphate I added to get the PO4 up to 4-5ppm (basically had to double the PO4). Also other plants don't like it like the valis sp. My biggest problem is that it grows in close to my mosses and I hear they are also easy to kill with Carbon.


----------



## drodgers (12 Nov 2014)

Bhu said:


> major melt down on my crypts


oh i hope i don't have the same problem i have a couple that just laid down new leaves.


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Nov 2014)

My fissidens did ok on high light, nutrients and 3x liquid carbon dose
But if it comes into direct contact with moss it will kill it. Vallis and crypts the same. They dont seem to mind regular 2x dose but dont like contact
My crypts just seem melt if i dare to touch them
Just build up to higher doses in stages and if you have problems, ease off a little


----------

